# My Photography Blog is now up!



## Sofos (Aug 11, 2012)

Photography of C.G. Padilla

In it are pictures I have taken over the last year including:

ProgPowerUSA XII
Mayhem w/ Keep of Kalessin, Hate, and Abigail Williams
Behemoth w/ Watain, The Devil's Blood, and In Solitude
The Sword w/ Red Fang and Kyng
Nastyfest
Mayhem Fest 2012
Summers Laughter 2012


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

Sick shots, and I LOVE your website layout!


----------



## Sofos (Aug 26, 2012)

Updated with shots from Abigail Williams


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 26, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## Sofos (Sep 24, 2012)

Updated with shots from:
Sunn O))) w/ Dead in the Dirt
Morbid Angel w/ Dark Funeral, Grave and VadimVon

Facebook page now up, as well: https://www.facebook.com/photography.of.c.g.padilla


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 25, 2012)

Dig your work. My only complaint is its hard to read your description/archives due to the font. Other than that, I awesome work--especially the Sunn O))) shots


----------



## Fiction (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah those Sunn O))) Shots were sweet, but I also echo the font/colour scheme makes it hard to read.


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 28, 2012)

Summers Laughter!! lolololol

but sweet shots man! really dig your stuff


----------

